# Doris Day, a Day to remember



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2017)

Doris Day's performance of "The Way We Were" from her second TV Special, "Doris Day Today" (1975).


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2017)

From the movie "Love Me or Leave Me". Doris Day singing, "Mean to Me".


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 6, 2017)

Doris Day's real name was Doris Kappellhoff.

Her name was changed for the same reason Kirk Douglas dropped his real name of Issur Danielovich and Tony Curtis dropped his real name of Bernard Schwartz.

Hal


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2017)

Doris Day, "I'll Never Stop Loving You"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2017)

Did you know that Doris is an innkeeper?

http://cypress-inn.com/doris-day-carmel-california-hotel/#


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2017)

That's really interesting, Bea, if her she hadn't been hit by a train, she might have become Fred Astaire's partner, instead of a singer!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2017)

Doris celebrated her 95th birthday, this past april.  That's right, she's 95, not 93!  Seems she shaved a few years off awhile back.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 6, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Doris celebrated her 95th birthday, this past april.  That's right, she's 95, not 93!  Seems she shaved a few years off awhile back.


Very nice photo. I always liked her singing. Not all caked full of makeup either. I wonder if she can still sing. Her doggie looks about as old as she is.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 7, 2017)

Doris Day ~ Christmas Story  From the film On Moonlight Bay (1951) which doris day & Gordon Macrae sing.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 9, 2017)

"Doris Day made famous Oscar winning song "Secret Love" in the film "Calamity Jane." This incredibly gifted actress and singer ushered in the award for "Best Original Song" in the 1953 Academy Awards".


----------



## n_brown (Dec 9, 2017)

Doris Day is still alive, at 95!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2017)

One for the grandkids!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2017)

She look great at 95!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 10, 2017)

Doris Day - Again


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 10, 2017)

_Doris Day - I Got The Sun In the Morning
_(lots of pictures)


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2017)

Doris Day - Christmas Present


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 12, 2017)

One of my favorite scenes from "That Touch of Mink"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2017)

Doris Day - Happy Talk


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2017)

Doris Day - Bluebells of Broadway


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 1, 2018)

Doris Day - But Not For Me


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2018)

One of the presents Santa brought us, for Christmas, is a DVD with six of Doris' movies.  (Pillow Talk, Lover Come Back, Send Me No Flowers, The Thrill Of It All,Midnight Lace, & The Man Who Knew Too Much)  Can anyone recommend a favorite?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 10, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> One of the presents Santa brought us, for Christmas, is a DVD with six of Doris' movies.  (Pillow Talk, Lover Come Back, Send Me No Flowers, The Thrill Of It All,Midnight Lace, & The Man Who Knew Too Much)  Can anyone recommend a favorite?



They are all nice movies but The Man Who Knew Too Much is one of my favorites.


----------



## Victor (Jan 11, 2018)

Doris said her favorite movie she made is Calamity Jane.
I have it on video.

I also have an autographed photo of her.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2018)

Victor said:


> Doris said her favorite movie she made is Calamity Jane.
> I have it on video.
> 
> I also have an autographed photo of her.



I alway liked her in that one too, Victor!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 16, 2018)

The Deadwood Stage from Calamity Jane (1953)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2018)

Doris Day - It's A Great Feeling


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 29, 2018)

Doris Day: 'Shakin' the blues Away!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 2, 2018)

Teacher's Pet, 1958
A good Doris Day movie, with Clark Gable, Gig Young, and Mamie Van Doren.
(Note Marion Ross, from Happy Days, as the secretary)


----------



## Pam (Jun 3, 2018)

Recently my granddaughters took part in a school musical - The Lemonade Kid - and one of the songs they had to learn was The Deadwood Stage, which they loved. This gave me the opportunity to show them some more Doris Day songs and now this is also one of their favourites.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2018)

Doris Day - Stars Fell On Alabama


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 30, 2018)

Horn & Hardart's Automat is the real star of this video clip.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 2, 2018)

Doris Day - Snowfall


----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2018)

I saw a live performance about her life when I lived in Adelaide, South Australia, back around 2012. The performer, Country artist Melinda Schneider sang a few lesser-known songs of Ms. Day, after a viewing of Calamity Jane.

A bit about Ms. Schneider and the stage show, from 2011.

https://www.heraldsun.com.au/entert...k=2869b9f1056bc8b8f6a6dd86a9807529-1543865259


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2018)

Pinky said:


> I saw a live performance about her life when I lived in Adelaide, South Australia, back around 2012. The performer, Country artist Melinda Schneider sang a few lesser-known songs of Ms. Day, after a viewing of Calamity Jane.
> 
> A bit about Ms. Schneider and the stage show, from 2011.
> 
> https://www.heraldsun.com.au/entert...k=2869b9f1056bc8b8f6a6dd86a9807529-1543865259


----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks for that, Meanderer. I think they've made changes to the repertoire. It was a unique experience for me, which took place in a quaint, old, restored movie theatre. I wish I'd taken photos of that theatre.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 3, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Doris Day's performance of "The Way We Were" from her second TV Special, "Doris Day Today" (1975).




This is very Beautiful and touching. It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 3, 2018)

One of the smoothest female vocalists in our time.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2018)

Doris Day - Its Magic


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2018)

Doris Day - My One and Only Love


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 1, 2019)

Day was a very good acrtress but does not get enough credit for it.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 2, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doris_Day
"Her performance of the song "Embraceable You" impressed songwriter Jule Styne and his partner, Sammy Cahn, and they recommended her for a role in Romance on the High Seas (1948). Day got the part after auditioning for director Michael Curtiz. She was shocked at being offered the role in that film, and admitted to Curtiz that she was a singer without acting experience. But he said he liked that "she was honest," not afraid to admit it, and he wanted someone who "looked like the All-American Girl," which he felt she did. She was the discovery he was most proud of during his career."


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 12, 2019)

Doris Day - "Bewitched"


----------



## Meanderer (May 3, 2019)

Black Hills of Dakota from Calamity Jane (1953)


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (May 14, 2019)

Doris Day, America's box-office sweetheart of the '50s and '60s, is dead at 97


----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2019)

What's My Line? - Doris Day's FIRST Television Appearance in 1954!  *(START AT 16:30)*





"In this episode of What's My Line we honor Doris Day as our mystery guest where the darling actress keeps this panel on their dancing tippy toes! Ms. Day is very good at toying with our panelists emotions with some "SQUEAKY" clean responses! Watch as our star panel, Arlene Francis, Dorothy Kilgallen, Bennett Cerf, Steve Allen & our host, #JohnDaly witness Doris Day's FIRST television appearance right on the set of THIS episode of What's My Line! Ms. Day is presented with the ONE MILLIONTH Gold Record recording of her song, "Secret Love" from Columbia Records! "


----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2019)

From 2008: Doris Day, the "Girl Next Door"


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2019)

Doris Day sings I'm Beginning To See The Light


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2019)

Doris Day - "Cuttin' Capers" from My Dream Is Yours (1949)


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2019)

Till We Meet Again - Doris Day & Gordon MacRae
*



*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2019)

One of my favorites !


----------



## george-alfred (Nov 19, 2019)

I quite like Doris Day  but much prefer her earlier recordings like this one with
the Les Brown Orchestra.


----------



## george-alfred (Nov 19, 2019)

An old one from Glen Gray--


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2020)

1948 HITS ARCHIVE: Confess - Doris Day & Buddy Clark


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 15, 2020)

HiDesertHal said:


> Doris Day's real name was Doris Kappellhoff.
> 
> Her name was changed for the same reason Kirk Douglas dropped his real name of Issur Danielovich and Tony Curtis dropped his real name of Bernard Schwartz.
> 
> Hal


About 85% of movie actors changed their names.  Most of their real names wouldn't fit on a marquee.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 15, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Very nice photo. I always liked her singing. Not all caked full of makeup either. I wonder if she can still sing. Her doggie looks about as old as she is.


Doris was born in 1922.  She was my patient so, that was on her chart.  Most thought it was 1924, or 25, and I kept my mouth shut due to ethical issues.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> She look great at 95!


Her husband, Marty Melcher was a real schmuck.  God forgive me, but he was a first rate louse.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 15, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Doris Day - Bluebells of Broadway


Gene Nelson convinced her she could dance again and, so she did.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 15, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Did you know that Doris is an innkeeper?
> 
> http://cypress-inn.com/doris-day-carmel-california-hotel/#


It is animal friendly too.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 15, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> One of the presents Santa brought us, for Christmas, is a DVD with six of Doris' movies.  (Pillow Talk, Lover Come Back, Send Me No Flowers, The Thrill Of It All,Midnight Lace, & The Man Who Knew Too Much)  Can anyone recommend a favorite?


Pillow Talk is my favorite.  She got her acting chops in Midnight Lace.  If you can find  it try to get Glass Bottom Boat..  What a hoot that one is.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 15, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Doris Day - Stars Fell On Alabama


One of my faves for very personal reasons.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 15, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> One of my favorites !


During WWII Rock Hudson's ship was pulling out to go fight in the Pacific and this was the song they were playing as the ship left port.  Little did he know what his future held.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 15, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Till We Meet Again - Doris Day & Gordon MacRae
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gordon MacRae's wife was another patient of mine.  As you obviously can see, we catered to the entertainment industry.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 15, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Doris Day sings I'm Beginning To See The Light


Doris was quite good at jazzy numbers.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks @Lewkat for your inside insights into the life of DD!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 16, 2020)

Her son, Terry Melcher, got mixed up with Charlie Manson. They was some talk of producing an album featuring Charlie. It was mostly "Hollywood" talk- everybody is 'working' on a project. Melcher used to live at the Tate home. When the  Tate murders happened, there were some , who thought the murders were retribution for Melcher welching on some  percieved deal with the Manson family. She and her son lived with guards for a while- well after the trial was over.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 16, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Her son, Terry Melcher, got mixed up with Charlie Manson. They was some talk of producing an album featuring Charlie. It was mostly "Hollywood" talk- everybody is 'working' on a project. Melcher used to live at the Tate home. When the  Tate murders happened, there were some , who thought the murders were retribution for Melcher welching on some  percieved deal with the Manson family. She and her son lived with guards for a while- well after the trial was over.


Manson made an appointment to see Terry in his office about recording some songs he'd written.  After Terry ran them by some of his colleagues at his mom's production company, he sent them back with regrets.  So, Manson went after him, but Terry and Candice Bergen had moved from the house where the Tate murders took place.  That was the extent of Terry's getting mixed up with Charlie Manson.  After that Terry and Doris both had body guards.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 23, 2020)

Very good dramatic actress as well.


----------

